# translate: "prachkujone"



## metallaura

Chtela bych vědět co to znamená slovo "prachkujone". Ja vám dám contextu:

Pejsánek třasl se na stole jako hromádka neštěstí, až mu krysí ocásek poskakoval, a pištěl přežalostně. a tuhle, i prachkujone, se pod ním udělala loužička a rostla jako špatně svědomí.

Děkuji vám
Laura


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Rodilí mluvčí na tvůj dotaz zřejmě nereagují, metallauro, ale dozvěděl jsme se, že slovo *prachkujon* použil český spisovatel Karel Čapek ("Kakač perel"!) v povídce _Druhá loupežnická pohádka_:  _

„Pakuj se, necito,“ křičela ctihodná dáma, „nebo ti povím, že jsi  nekřesťan, nelida, netvor, nezdoba a neznaboh, oukladník, partykář,  pirát, poberta, pohan, postrach a *prachkujon*, rabiát, raubíř a Rinaldo  Rinaldini, satanáš, slota a sprostopášník, šelma, šibeničník, šidolid,  šizuňk, škareda a špatenka, taškář, tatar, turek a týgr a ukrutník -“_ 

Slovo je tedy urážka.  Já si jako Angličan asi nedovedu predstavit, jak tomu slovo rozumí rodilý Čech.  Je v něm patrné *kujon*, tedy přes francouzské *couillon* to asi znamená *imbecile/idiot/dunce/fool. Prach* tady asi má význam *absolute/total/complete/basic/nothing more than* - například těstovinový prachobyčejný salát s ředkvičkami od mamky - my mum's simple pasta salad with radishes; další úplně prachobyčejný pracovní den - just another normal working day; Záhy jsem poznala, že Roman je _prachobyčejný_ děvkař ... - I soon found out that Roman is nothing more than a skirt-chaser/womanizer ...  

Koncovka "e" (prachkujon*e*) znamená 5. pád nebo vokativ.  V tvé věte "...a tuhle, i prachkujone, se pod ním udělala loužička..." slovo prachkujone se vztahuje podle mého na pejska - "stupid mutt!" - nebo je prostě citoslovce nebo interjekce. 

 Alespoň tak si to vysvetluji já, a pokud se rodilému mluvčímu na tom něco nezdá, snad se taky ozve.


----------



## Garin

V tomto kontextu je "i prachkujóne!" normální, i když roztomile archaické zaklení, které se může, ale nemusí vztahovat přímo k tomu psovi. Cítím to tak, že vyprávěč popisuje psa, najednou vidí, jak se pod ním dělá loužička, tak to okomentuje: "I prachkujóne!" Zrovna tak by mohl říct: "A kruci!", "Prach a broky!" nebo - kdyby to byl Angličan: "Goddamit!"


----------



## Tinu

Souhlasím s Garinem, jen bych měl tu malou výhradu, že anglický ekvivalent "goddamit" je v tomto kontextu moc silný. Zatímco "Goddamit" může být v angličtině použito i jako vážně míněná a velmi drsná kletba, "i prachkujóne" je zcela jednoznačně a nevyhnutelně humorné zvolání. Kdybychom chtěli, v jiném kontextu, někoho opravdu urazit a pořádně mu vynadat, určitě bychom zvolili něco jiného. Tím, že Čapek volí tuto "kletbu", dává jasně najevo, že celou situaci popisuje v humorné nadsázce. Každopádně ale souhlasím, že vokativ "prachkujóne" tady nemá svůj základní význam oslovovací (nemíří na psa), ale spíše je to obecné zvolání, podobně jako např "Pane Bože!" nebo "Madonna mia!"  To je ostatně naznačeno i tím, že je ten výraz oddělen čárkami a je to tedy jasná vsuvka.
PS: Úryvek je z knížky "Měl jsem psa a kočku", že?


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Thanks very much for your clarifications, Garin and Tinu.  I found them very helpful!


----------



## Tinu

Ještě mě napadá, že bych mohl říct pár slov k výrazu "kujón" (snad tím neodbíhám od tématu). Ten se příležitostně používá i dnes (i když působí mírně knižně a proto se objevuje většinou tam, kde na něj chceme přitáhnout pozornost), ale neznamená ani tak "imbecila" (děkuji za výklad etymologie, Enquiring Mind, neměl jsem o ní tušení!), ale spíše vykuka, mazaného podvodníka a "buřiče". Ale dost možná je přesný význam a zabarvení této nadávky i dost proměnlivý a subjektivní.


----------



## metallaura

Já také vám dekuji pěkně. Vy jste velmi přesné a pomocné!


----------



## Tchesko

Potvrzuji předchozí výklady a ještě se vracím k etymologii "kujóna". Navzdory základu "couille" (koule [varlata] / balls [testicles]) jde ve francouzštině o výraz familiární, ale ne vulgární. "Couillon" označuje naivní, prostoduchou osobu, která se snadno nechá nachytat. V češtině tedy došlo k významovému posunu...


----------



## francisgranada

La parola italiana etimologicamente collegata a "kujón" è "coglione"


----------

